# Anglesey hotel bans staff from speaking Welsh



## lewislewis (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought this kind of bullshit had died out!

Surely this is a human rights breach.

http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/nor...hen-staff-from-speaking-welsh-55578-28518306/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 16, 2011)

> Manager Ms Hogan said the Welsh language was very important to the hotel. She added: “We are a business that is completely supportive of the Welsh language. We have asked staff not to speak Welsh in the kitchen purely for safety reasons as our head chef Bob Marshall unfortunately does not speak Welsh. Ultimately the safety of staff in the kitchen area is his responsibility and he needs to ensure staff are safe in the working environment and that the food and orders go out to the required standard.”



Sounds like bollox and the chef's just paranoid they're slagging him behind his back


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 16, 2011)

Perhaps they should agree to talk English for the next couple of months while Mr Marshall takes Welsh lessons.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sounds like bollox and the chef's *just paranoid they're slagging him behind his back*


 
I envy people that speak other languages than english, it would be great to be able to do that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 16, 2011)

moochedit said:


> I envy people that speak other languages than english, it would be great to be able to do that


 
Same as.  I know loads of kids in Ireland who gripe about having to learn Irish and I remind them they can probably go to any country in the world and have a private conversation with little chance of anyone knowing what they're speaking about.

I believe the Armed Forces used to/or do, use Welsh radio operators on operations as the enemy can't listen in and understand the language


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2011)

Go home Englisch imperialist chef.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Go home Englisch imperialist chef.


 
You're supposed to say it in Welsh so he doesn't understand


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 16, 2011)

I suspect I may have talked to this gentleman.

In the days of analogue only TV I used to answer calls from English people who had moved to Wales and were appalled that they had to receive Welsh TV programmes some of which were in Welsh.

They were easy sport.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 16, 2011)

tbf s4c sucked though


----------



## junglevip (Apr 16, 2011)

A good game on s4c tonight mind


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 16, 2011)

welsh countdown? 

eta: i'll have a consonant please carol, and another one, and another...


----------



## lewislewis (Apr 16, 2011)

Wilhelm and Kate's wedding should not distract us from the colonialist efforts being pursued in Welsh-speaking Wales.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I believe the Armed Forces used to/or do, use Welsh radio operators on operations as the enemy can't listen in and understand the language


In the WWII the USA had Navajo as a 'code'.
http://www.history.navy.mil/faqs/faq61-2.htm



			
				above site said:
			
		

> Once a Navajo code talker completed his training, he was sent to a Marine unit deployed in the Pacific theater. The code talkers' primary job was to talk, transmitting information on tactics and troop movements, orders and other vital battlefield communications over telephones and radios. They also acted as messengers, and performed general Marine duties.
> Praise for their skill, speed and accuracy accrued throughout the war. At Iwo Jima, Major Howard Connor, 5th Marine Division signal officer, declared, "Were it not for the Navajos, the Marines would never have taken Iwo Jima." Connor had six Navajo code talkers working around the clock during the first two days of the battle. Those six sent and received over 800 messages, all without error.
> The Japanese, who were skilled code breakers, remained baffled by the Navajo language. The Japanese chief of intelligence, Lieutenant General Seizo Arisue, said that while they were able to decipher the codes used by the U.S. Army and Army Air Corps, they never cracked the code used by the Marines. The Navajo code talkers even stymied a Navajo soldier taken prisoner at Bataan. (About 20 Navajos served in the U.S. Army in the Philippines.) The Navajo soldier, forced to listen to the jumbled words of talker transmissions, said to a code talker after the war, "I never figured out what you guys who got me into all that trouble were saying."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> In the WWII the USA had Navajo as a 'code'.
> http://www.history.navy.mil/faqs/faq61-2.htm


 

Yeah, there was a film made about it.  Can't remember what it was called though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 16, 2011)

Can't remember who was in it, but I think their job was to keep the codebreakers alive or stop the Japanese capturing them


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 16, 2011)

Never heard of the film before but googling 'navajo code talkers film' gave me this as the first result.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0245562/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Never heard of the film before but googling 'navajo code talkers film' gave me this as the first result.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0245562/


 

Yep, that's the one


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I believe the Armed Forces used to/or do, use Welsh radio operators on operations as the enemy can't listen in and understand the language


 Found this 





> A similar system employing Welsh was used by British forces, but not to any great extent during World War II. Welsh was used more recently in the Balkan peace-keeping efforts for non-vital messages.


on this page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_talker


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Found this on this page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_talker


 
Good, glad I didn't imagine it, although there's not much info out there about them


----------



## Greebo (Apr 16, 2011)

Re the OP:  There's possibly one reason that an English chef who didn't speak Welsh wouldn't be happy with Welsh staff speaking Welsh at work (even in Wales).  The Welsh word for "carrot" is "moron".


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good, glad I didn't imagine it, although there's not much info out there about them


Winks and taps nose. Frightfully hush-hush.



On another note, non-Welsh speaking chefs? In most hotels the only Welsh they need is popty-ping.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sounds like bollox and the chef's just paranoid they're slagging him behind his back


 
Yep, probably all just taking the leeks.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Re the OP:  There's possibly one reason that an English chef who didn't speak Welsh wouldn't be happy with Welsh staff speaking Welsh at work (even in Wales).  The Welsh word for "carrot" is "moron".


 


Mrs Magpie said:


> Winks and taps nose. Frightfully hush-hush.
> 
> On another note, non-Welsh speaking chefs? In most hotels the only Welsh they need is popty-ping.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> In most hotels the only Welsh they need is popty-ping.


 
A fantastic modern word adding a another 25% to my welsh vocab.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 16, 2011)

It's my favourite Welsh word.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2011)

Even more so than pobol y cwm?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2011)

pobol y cwm


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry about that, ddraig, too used to starting titles with a capital.  Lazy and English, see? 

FWIW went back & struck through, but now it looks even worse.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 17, 2011)

ddraig said:


> pobol y cwm


 
Vibrator?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2011)

"people of the valley" - a long running soap, similar to "Emmerdale" but (of course) set in Wales.

FWIW a vibrator _would_ probably be more entertaining.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cymru/pobolycwm/ init mun


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 17, 2011)

Greebo said:


> "people of the valley" - a long running soap, similar to "Emmerdale" but (of course) set in Wales.
> 
> FWIW a vibrator _would_ probably be more entertaining.


 
A Welsh version of Emmerdale? Not as good as the Archers, then?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't know, only ever saw it when staying just about in the Welsh broadcasting area - across the Dee Estuary to be precise.  Might've been more interesting if I'd actually understood Welsh or seen enough episodes to make sense of it...


----------



## Mungy (Apr 17, 2011)

He should go to http://www.saysomethinginwelsh.com/home/


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 17, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Don't know, only ever saw it when staying just about in the Welsh broadcasting area - across the Dee Estuary to be precise.  Might've been more interesting if I'd actually understood Welsh or seen enough episodes to make sense of it...


 
Fair dos. I speak fluent English and haven't got a clue what's going on in Emmerdale. Or the Archers, to be fair.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 17, 2011)

moochedit said:


> I envy people that speak other languages than english, it would be great to be able to do that


 
You can still pass notes.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope this chef never wants to work in France.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2011)

IMHO, with that attitude he wouldn't even be able to work in London.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Go home Englisch imperialist chef.


 
They probably *are* slagging him if he's that much of a twat....

If you don't like it mate, don't move to fucking Anglesey!


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 17, 2011)

lewislewis said:


> I thought this kind of bullshit had died out!


 
No, they're still speaking Welsh.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No, they're still speaking Welsh.


Rasscist.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Rasscist.


----------

